# A Ruined Dog



## rdrcr56 (Oct 14, 2007)

Last spring we had a couple of birds that flew down the stove pipe and ended up in the stove (earlier thread about "bird in the stove").  All summer long the dog would look in inside, around and under the stove and now that we are finally burning, this is what he does the entire time the stove is running.  I guess he is waiting for birds to fly out of the stove again!


----------



## rdrcr56 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's another one.


----------



## titan (Oct 14, 2007)

We often don't give dogs enough credit;he may be just enjoying the secondary flames and thinking of ways to increase your burntime.BTW, is that a Dachsund?You might have to get him some eyedrops if he's gonna park it there all season.


----------



## rdrcr56 (Oct 14, 2007)

One thing I have learned about Dachshunds, they are tenacious and hard headed, he'll probably be parked there all winter. Last winter he was always there but at least he was stretched out asleep.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 14, 2007)

So what is with the pad/mat under the stove? The enamel looks really good. I thought it was a heritage until I looked closely. My cat just discovered that the floor right where your doxy is setting is the warmest spot in the house.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe he took a couple "hits" and is just spacing the flames man. Like tripindicular


----------



## titan (Oct 15, 2007)

Put a pair of 3-d glasses on him and see if he trips out. :coolgrin:


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2007)

He reminds me of my wife's cat squatted on his butt in the outside door of my office plotting what he would do to all of those birds out there if that screen door wasn't in the way.


----------



## rdrcr56 (Oct 15, 2007)

High beam, the stove is a homestead with the heat shield under it. Last spring when those birds were in the stove and they got out in the house he went berserk! thought he was gonna seize up for sure.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll trade you.  My dog lays flat infront of the stove, but has a nasty habit of catching a killing birds and rabbits in the back yard :shut:


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like you need a visit from the Dog Whisperer - tssst - tssst! Maybe if you let him in that stove so he can sniff around and satisfy his curiousity?


----------



## GVA (Oct 16, 2007)

tutu_sue said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need a visit from the Dog Whisperer - tssst - tssst! Maybe if you let him in that stove so he can sniff around and satisfy his curiousity?


Make sure the coals are cool and the fire is out though or it really would be a ......Hot dog........ sorry :-/


----------



## rdrcr56 (Oct 16, 2007)

We already let him nose around inside, told him no birds, see no birds. So started a fire this morning, and whats he do, stares at the fire, He's tweaked, ruined I tell ya.


----------



## NewtownPA (Oct 17, 2007)

That's the funniest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh boy - time for puppy Prozac!


----------

